# Cast Iron



## bzrk180

So, I started collecting cast iron stuff this last December. I have the bug really bad!! Anyone else collect this cool stuff?

I want to collect this whole series!

Anyone want to share some sites or links they use to shop for it?


----------



## fy0834

Not a collector but I sure like cooking with really well cured cast iron.


----------



## bzrk180

I AGREE!! These are close to 100 years old too... So cool!!


----------



## hog_down

I have a few that were handed down to me that have the same markings as yours. Very happy to have them. I have one that you can barely sit a Coke can in; anyone know what its for?


----------



## peckerwood

hog_down said:


> I have a few that were handed down to me that have the same markings as yours. Very happy to have them. I have one that you can barely sit a Coke can in; anyone know what its for?


Years ago,as in 55 maybe,me and my brother found in an old house a set of little bitty cast iron pots and skillets we thought were for little girls to play house with.We gave them to our girl cousin.Found out years later they were salesman samples.


----------



## 98aggie77566

We have 3 Griswold skillets of different sizes we cook in regularly.

All have been passed down...no telling how old they are?

I was just talking with my Dad and Wife the other day about that...thinking how long these things will last and how many generations could cook in them if taken care of correctly?


----------



## Hooked

My wife and daughter hit up flea markets and antique sales. We've found quite a few Griswold and another 'old' brand which I can't recall the name of offhand. They clean up nice. We have a bunch of cast iron skillets and griddles in addition to our original skillet we got for a wedding gift (the best of the bunch).


edit: Forgot to mention estates sales are also good for finding cast iron stuff.


----------



## bzrk180

98aggie77566 said:


> We have 3 Griswold skillets of different sizes we cook in regularly.
> 
> All have been passed down...no telling how old they are?
> 
> I was just talking with my Dad and Wife the other day about that...thinking how long these things will last and how many generations could cook in them if taken care of correctly?


Are they the same design as what I posted? If so, they are from the 20-30's. If they are different, post pics and I will tell you the era they are from.

The cool thing about cast iron is its really hard to mess them up. You can always strip them back to the original and start from the beginning. Here are mine re-done... My first restored pieces.


----------



## bzrk180

hog_down said:


> I have a few that were handed down to me that have the same markings as yours. Very happy to have them. I have one that you can barely sit a Coke can in; anyone know what its for?


Post a pic of it and I will get you some info on it.


----------



## iamatt

fy0834 said:


> Not a collector but I sure like cooking with really well cured cast iron.


Can't beat cast iron and gas or pane stove. Almost all of our cookware is cast iron. Clean with some veggie oil and sea salt. I can't do thin gauge stainless anymore except for maybe boiling pasta.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## hog_down

Here are a few pics of what I have. Any advice or commentary is welcome. I am looking to re-finish all of them, as I am not very happy with the outcome of the first time I re-finished them.


----------



## bzrk180

Hog, sorry this took so long, I just saw your reply.

So, go buy a couple of cans of easy off, yellow cap and some small black trash bags. Get a mask and some gloves too. 

Spray the entire pan HEAVY, all of it. Put it in the black plastic trash bag and then spray some more in the bag. Get all the air out of the bag and then twist it up nice and tight. If you have a place you can put it in the sun, do that. Leave it in the bag for a week, no peeking! After a week, take it out of the bag and scrub with a stainless steel SOS pad (don't use the brass one). This should take all of the carbon and build up off your pans and strip it back to bare metal. If it doesn't, repeat the process. 

Then you season it... do the "C500" method


----------



## RogerTherk

Re-Finish?


----------



## bzrk180

Here is my most recent re-furb


----------



## Tall Texan

bzrk180 said:


> Here is my most recent re-furb


How are you seasoning them after you clean them?


----------



## CopanoCruisin

It makes them non stick and protects them from corrosion. And yes, it can be an addiction! ..............cC


----------



## bzrk180

Tall Texan said:


> How are you seasoning them after you clean them?


With lard... put cold metal in a cold oven, pre heat to 250 degrees....take pans out and cover them in lard, ALL OF THE PAN... Let the lardmetal and oven cool until the lard hardens on the pan. Now wipe it out, ALL Of it, really wipe it out, when you think you have wiped all the lard off, wipe it again.

back into a cold oven, pre heat to 500...once at 500, set your timer for an hour and cook the pans for an hour at 500...after an hour, turn off the stove and let the pans cool in the stove...it is now seasoned...I would recommend doing this process 5 times.

After that, make some cornbread and biscuits a few times.. fry some bacon...before long, it will be virtually non stick... I have one that slides eggs all across the cooking surface.


----------



## bzrk180

CopanoCruisin said:


> It makes them non stick and protects them from corrosion. And yes, it can be an addiction! ..............cC


I am hooked!!


----------



## roninrus1

*Don't Ignore Lodge Either*

Lodge has been around for over 100 years. Don't know of a way to determine the age though!

Useful site -
http://www.castironcollector.com/


----------



## Stuart

roninrus1 said:


> Lodge has been around for over 100 years. Don't know of a way to determine the age though!
> 
> Useful site -
> http://www.castironcollector.com/


From what I have read, if it has Made in USA stamped in it, then it is no older than 1960. Also aparently sometime in the 90s Lodge starting making all their cookware "pre-seasoned" to where it was ready to use when you took it home. The only downside to it was they had to make the surface a little rougher in order to do this at the factory, at least that's what I gather. I have one of my mom's BSR skillets , maybe from the 30s to 40s.

Interesting stuff.


----------



## bzrk180

Stuart said:


> From what I have read, if it has Made in USA stamped in it, then it is no older than 1960. Also aparently sometime in the 90s Lodge starting making all their cookware "pre-seasoned" to where it was ready to use when you took it home. The only downside to it was they had to make the surface a little rougher in order to do this at the factory, at least that's what I gather. I have one of my mom's BSR skillets , maybe from the 30s to 40s.
> 
> Interesting stuff.


I have 2 new lodges and only use them for pizza, biscuits and frying things like fish and chicken. New stuff is heavy and rough and I am not a huge fan. I have refurbished a Wagner for my mom and she loves it. I am a Griswold snob and prefer that brand and like the stuff from the 40's and older.

I am on the continuous hunt for an ERIE #9 or a LBL Griswold #10. I have had to put myself in check a little. I think I have 14 pieces now with 3 Dutch ovens. I have a nice hammered DO I recently found for 25.00 and am waiting for cooler weather to season them.

I just find it fascinating that I ca get a pan that is 100+ years old and bring it back to like it was new. If I find that ERIE pan, it is 120+ years old. I mean think about that....Where has that thing been? How many meals has it made for how many different people and the times those meals were made. Its just VERY cool to me!


----------



## habanerojooz

hog_down said:


> Here are a few pics of what I have. Any advice or commentary is welcome. I am looking to re-finish all of them, as I am not very happy with the outcome of the first time I re-finished them.


That Wagner Ware pan is an old collectible. I have a Wagner Ware skillet but it does not have 'Sidney -O-' stamped on it. Mine is probably from the 60's. Here's some historical info on the Wagner brand.

http://www.castironcollector.com/wagnertm.php


----------



## HiggsBoson

I saw a neat method using electrolysis to remove the carbon from cast iron. Has anyone here tried that? Here is a link to the process described. I am tempted to try it because it doesn't use harsh chemicals like the oven cleaner method.

http://curtcorwin.blogspot.com/2012/03/how-to-clean-cast-iron-cookware-with.html


----------



## fy0834

Latest cooking on cast iron...









Man that thing cooks good!


----------



## stdreb27

I really want one of those stovetop waffle makers. Just haven't pulled the trigger off of ebay yet.


----------



## ronnie collins

Mother always would set her cast iron in a good hot Campfire to burn all the built up grease off, then regrease the pots. have done the same for the last 40yrs. or so.


----------



## jackieblue

http://curtcorwin.blogspot.com/2012/...ware-with.html
My friend Johnny Enlow over in Henderson, TX has described the chemical method to me and said it was the only one he ever used and it worked excellent.


----------



## JFolm

bzrk180 said:


> With lard... put cold metal in a cold oven, pre heat to 250 degrees....take pans out and cover them in lard, ALL OF THE PAN... Let the lardmetal and oven cool until the lard hardens on the pan. Now wipe it out, ALL Of it, really wipe it out, when you think you have wiped all the lard off, wipe it again.
> 
> back into a cold oven, pre heat to 500...once at 500, set your timer for an hour and cook the pans for an hour at 500...after an hour, turn off the stove and let the pans cool in the stove...it is now seasoned...I would recommend doing this process 5 times.
> 
> After that, make some cornbread and biscuits a few times.. fry some bacon...before long, it will be virtually non stick... I have one that slides eggs all across the cooking surface.


Good info. What do you do for clean up after cooking?


----------



## hog_down

Subscribed for later, love me some cast iron cooking


----------



## fishingtwo

Thanks for the info


----------



## bzrk180

JFolm said:


> Good info. What do you do for clean up after cooking?


Hot water and a green scrub pad, no soap. Use salt for stubborn stuff to scrub. After clean, wipe down the entire pan with a light coat of oil and store. DO NOT let the pans soak in water..


----------



## bzrk180

Here are 2 I got yesterday at a Mennonite auction.

The Wagner is from 1890-1900

the National from 1910

I just find it fascinating that these have been around so long. The stories they could tell, the travels they have had, the people they have fed... Pretty cool!


----------



## rockyraider

bzrk180 said:


> Hot water and a green scrub pad, no soap. Use salt for stubborn stuff to scrub. After clean, wipe down the entire pan with a light coat of oil and store. DO NOT let the pans soak in water..


What kind of oil do you recommend?


----------



## bzrk180

rockyraider said:


> What kind of oil do you recommend?


I use lard for seasoning and olive oil for after use and storage.


----------



## JSimpson65

HiggsBoson said:


> I saw a neat method using electrolysis to remove the carbon from cast iron. Has anyone here tried that? Here is a link to the process described. I am tempted to try it because it doesn't use harsh chemicals like the oven cleaner method.
> 
> http://curtcorwin.blogspot.com/2012/03/how-to-clean-cast-iron-cookware-with.html


I've done it with electrolysis and it does work well. I usually do it in an open area just because it gives off hydrogen gas that I wouldn't want to build up indoors. I use an old battery charger, some Washing Soda in a rubbermaid tub, and whatever scrap metal I have around for the anodes. You have to make sure you get the polarity right, then just let it bubble away for a few days. Cast iron comes out nice and clean, just needs to be seasoned. Works good on any cast iron - old tools, in particular, for me.

Here's another link with info specifically on cast iron pots:

http://www.wag-society.org/Electrolysis/rust_redct_elect_setup.php


----------



## detnight

I picked up a nice 8in LODGE with lid at goodwill last week for $10. Someone did not know how to season the pan. It is all clean now and I have seasoned it. The cornbread came out great today due to the BACON grease in the pan. I keep a 3 pan at work and found the key is NOT to let anyone touch them because most of the guys use way to much heat and do not have a clue how to clean them. Even my wife knows not to clean my cast iron pots.


----------



## stdreb27

detnight said:


> I keep a 3 pan at work and found the key is NOT to let anyone touch them because most of the guys use way to much heat and do not have a clue how to clean them.


Too much heat? Will you elaborate?


----------



## bzrk180

stdreb27 said:


> Too much heat? Will you elaborate?


I think what he is saying is that people don't really know how to cook with the pans. They turn the heat all the way up and cook with the pan too hot. This can cause things to stick to it and create the "build up" you see sometimes in pans....Plus, when that's done, they can be a pain to clean.

CI distributes heat really well, and for most things, low to medium heat is plenty for cooking just about anything.


----------



## Chuck06R1

Subscribed. I'd like to get some good CI cookware. I remember my parents always using Ci to cook bacon and eggs and we had nothing but CI at our deer leases.


----------



## stdreb27

bzrk180 said:


> I think what he is saying is that people don't really know how to cook with the pans. They turn the heat all the way up and cook with the pan too hot. This can cause things to stick to it and create the "build up" you see sometimes in pans....Plus, when that's done, they can be a pain to clean.
> 
> CI distributes heat really well, and for most things, low to medium heat is plenty for cooking just about anything.


Hmm, when I use cast iron on meat that requires a sear.

I cook really hot in that case.

Like a steak, blackened fish, fajita, etc.

I'll have to investigate the buildup, I hadn't associated it with heat before.

I do have that on the outside of my pans.


----------



## Harbormaster

Some of my pile.

I even found a Wagner in there


----------



## Chuck06R1

If you were to buy new CI stuff, where would be the best place to buy it? I've seen CI cookware at a local grocery store (family owned, not chain), Cabela's, Walmart, etc. I'm pretty sure not all CI is equal quality.


----------



## bzrk180

stdreb27 said:


> Hmm, when I use cast iron on meat that requires a sear.
> 
> I cook really hot in that case.
> 
> Like a steak, blackened fish, fajita, etc.
> 
> I'll have to investigate the buildup, I hadn't associated it with heat before.
> 
> I do have that on the outside of my pans.


"searing" or "reverse sear" is different when using CI...Yes, you want it VERY hot. Oh, and open the windows of the house, cuz its gunna get smoky!

The "buildup" isnt necessarily "heat related" but when things are cooked at high heat, many times it can leave behind some burnt on build up...Its a pain to scrub off.


----------



## bzrk180

Chuck06R1 said:


> If you were to buy new CI stuff, where would be the best place to buy it? I've seen CI cookware at a local grocery store (family owned, not chain), Cabela's, Walmart, etc. I'm pretty sure not all CI is equal quality.


WalMart carries Lodge CI new and many people swear by it. I have 2 newer lodge pans...A BIG one and a chicken fryer. I only use the big one for biscuits, pizza and Sheppard pies; I dont use it for everyday cooking.

There are some other brands out there but Lodge is overall, a good brand. There is a newer CI brand out there that is light, smooth and pretty nice, but its expensive.

I use a large label Griswold #9 from the 1930's and I love it. I just got a nice Wagner from the 1890's and its very light. I haven't cooked with it much.

My problem with the newer stuff is its really heavy and not very smooth....I REALLY like the older pans! I would encourage you to find an older pan that someone has redone and re seasoned and keep it close to your heart! 

PM me, and if you want an older pan, I might be able to help you out, but shipping aint purdy!!

I am a Griswold snob, but Wagner and BSR have some really nice older pans and you can generally find those at garage sales and auctions for cheap. Antique stores always have CI, but they know what they have and generally ask full retail pricing on them. Just make sure they sit flat with no wobble and dont spin when sitting flat... This stuff could be passed on for many generations! I am going to do that with mine!


----------



## Chuck06R1

bzrk180 said:


> WalMart carries Lodge CI new and many people swear by it. I have 2 newer lodge pans...A BIG one and a chicken fryer. I only use the big one for biscuits, pizza and Sheppard pies; I dont use it for everyday cooking.
> 
> There are some other brands out there but Lodge is overall, a good brand. There is a newer CI brand out there that is light, smooth and pretty nice, but its expensive.
> 
> I use a large label Griswold #9 from the 1930's and I love it. I just got a nice Wagner from the 1890's and its very light. I haven't cooked with it much.
> 
> My problem with the newer stuff is its really heavy and not very smooth....I REALLY like the older pans! I would encourage you to find an older pan that someone has redone and re seasoned and keep it close to your heart!
> 
> PM me, and if you want an older pan, I might be able to help you out, but shipping aint purdy!!
> 
> I am a Griswold snob, but Wagner and BSR have some really nice older pans and you can generally find those at garage sales and auctions for cheap. Antique stores always have CI, but they know what they have and generally ask full retail pricing on them. Just make sure they sit flat with no wobble and dont spin when sitting flat... This stuff could be passed on for many generations! I am going to do that with mine!


Thanks for the info. My dad still has some in the cabinet from way back when and I doubt he'd part with them. I was thinking of checking flea markets in the area since. Might be like finding a needle in a haystack but you sometimes get lucky.


----------



## Harbormaster

Chuck06R1 said:


> If you were to buy new CI stuff, where would be the best place to buy it? I've seen CI cookware at a local grocery store (family owned, not chain), Cabela's, Walmart, etc. I'm pretty sure not all CI is equal quality.


Bought most of mine 30 years ago on the way to the Llano lease in this little place North/East of Taylor. They had every piece of cast iron known to man readily available. :smile:

http://www.circlevillestore.com/


----------



## Hooked

We have a fairly large collection of CI with several skillets in the shop waiting for me to clean. Going to try the electro method this round.
A little funny on CI. Have a friend who's daughter was getting married about 30 years back. We gave her either a Griswold or Wagner CI skillet. The wife later told us she was disappointed when she opened the gift........she wanted a 'black' one like hers.


----------



## ibtbone

Been watching this thread for a while. I got these from my grandparents house this year after my last one passed away. Thinking about how many breakfasts they cooked for grandpa






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37

Maybe off the subject but I could use a little help. I have a Lady friend of my wife who is 74 years old and has two old dirty cast iron skillets that were her Grandmothers which would make them very old. One is , she thinks a 8" frying pan that on the bottom says Griswold # 5. The other is a 10" frying pan that she can't see anything on the bottom but has the # 8 on the handle. Are these worth anything because as she cleans up the old farm, people are wanting stuff and I am afraid taking advantage of her. Thanks for your comments


----------



## hog_down

Iâ€™d say they are worth hanging on to.


----------



## bzrk180

ibtbone said:


> Been watching this thread for a while. I got these from my grandparents house this year after my last one passed away. Thinking about how many breakfasts they cooked for grandpa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Wagner, I think, is very early 1900 maybe late 1800. That Griswold is nice.... I am a fan of those. Its probably 1920-1930. You have some nice pieces. Pass them along to your kids!!


----------



## bzrk180

older 37 said:


> Maybe off the subject but I could use a little help. I have a Lady friend of my wife who is 74 years old and has two old dirty cast iron skillets that were her Grandmothers which would make them very old. One is , she thinks a 8" frying pan that on the bottom says Griswold # 5. The other is a 10" frying pan that she can't see anything on the bottom but has the # 8 on the handle. Are these worth anything because as she cleans up the old farm, people are wanting stuff and I am afraid taking advantage of her. Thanks for your comments


a #5 Griswold, if its a large label, is from the 20's-30's and a small label is a little newer. To a collector you probably wouldn't get a whole lot for it, but if its restored and seasoned, you could get up to 50.00 for it. maybe 15-20 if it needs to be redone. The #8 sounds like it MIGHT be an unmarked Wagner. #8 is probably one of the more desired pans, but it probably is worth about 45.00 in really good condition, 15.00-25.00 or so if it needs restored. Post pics of them and I will see if I can date them for you and get a good value.


----------



## old 37

bzrk180 said:


> a #5 Griswold, if its a large label, is from the 20's-30's and a small label is a little newer. To a collector you probably wouldn't get a whole lot for it, but if its restored and seasoned, you could get up to 50.00 for it. maybe 15-20 if it needs to be redone. The #8 sounds like it MIGHT be an unmarked Wagner. #8 is probably one of the more desired pans, but it probably is worth about 45.00 in really good condition, 15.00-25.00 or so if it needs restored. Post pics of them and I will see if I can date them for you and get a good value.


After doing some cleaning, I found that the unmarked #8 (on the handle) has a distinct Gate Mark, which I think means before 1890, so may have some value. Oh, it has a heat ring also.


----------



## bzrk180

older 37 said:


> After doing some cleaning, I found that the unmarked #8 (on the handle) has a distinct Gate Mark, which I think means before 1890, so may have some value. Oh, it has a heat ring also.


The gate-mark will increase the price for sure, but if its a Wagner, probably not a lot. Gate marked pieces often times do NOT have the label on them so the handle is HOW one identifies the brand. Wagners are collectible, but not as much as Griswold, ERIE, etc.... You are right, the gatemark represents 1800's foundry for sure. If it were mine, I would want to know for sure what brand it is. Hard core collectors can identify by the handle alone many times; I am not that avid a collector yet.

If it is a gate-marked, unmarked Griswold or Erie, it could be much more valuable restored, but probably not over 150.00.


----------



## bzrk180

Oh, and ibtbone, that Griswold #10 that you have is the "In The Wild Unicorn" I am always looking for my personal collection. That's a nice pan!!


----------



## old 37

bzrk180, thanks for your help as I know very, very little about the subject. I have taken three pictures of the handle of the unmarked, Gate Marked # 8 , maybe that will help. One of the top showing the eight, one of the under side and one that is interesting to me of the underside where the handle attaches to the pan. Thanks for your help


----------



## ibtbone

bzrk180 said:


> Oh, and ibtbone, that Griswold #10 that you have is the "In The Wild Unicorn" I am always looking for my personal collection. That's a nice pan!!


Thank you sir for the information. Makes me wonder where my grandma got them from. Children of the depression, she kept everything and shopped very frugal. I found coffee cans in the garage with rusty used semi-straightened nails. Are you saying that the #10 is rare? Any way, it has been neat seeing what everyone else has and learning the age of the piece. Thanks again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrk180

ibtbone said:


> Thank you sir for the information. Makes me wonder where my grandma got them from. Children of the depression, she kept everything and shopped very frugal. I found coffee cans in the garage with rusty used semi-straightened nails. Are you saying that the #10 is rare? Any way, it has been neat seeing what everyone else has and learning the age of the piece. Thanks again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MY PLEASURE!!

Thats the beauty of these pans for me; where they came from, where they have been, how many people they have fed, etc... That and the beauty of the fact that you can restore these back to purchase day condition even a couple hundred years later!

The #10 is a pretty desired piece as it is ideal for just about everything from a single person to a family meal. The large labels are more collectible than the small. If they arent "spinners" (set the pan on a flat surface and try to spin it. If it spins, its a spinner and is bowed or warped and is only good for baking really) and sit flat with no wobble, then they are perfect!

Anything large label in a Griswold are hard(er) to find. The more desirable pans (9,10, 12) are just more difficult to find because folks hold on to them. Your #10, restored and in good condition could bring up to 200.00 to the right person and 150.00 all day, every day.

There are some really desired pieces that if you come across, snatch them up. Any pan with a spider logo on the bottom will bring high dollar. Over 1k EASY, the more common the pan (8,9,10,12) the more value. A spider number 10 would probably fetch close to 3k.

a large label Griswold 14 will be about 450.00 and if you find one with a bail handle, you can get 1200.00 or so for it. I could go on and on, but they are far more collectible than I ever imagined they would be.

Thats very cool you have your grandmothers pans. Keep them and pass them on... Once you learn to cook in cast iron, you will get rid of all your other pans!


----------



## bzrk180

older 37 said:


> bzrk180, thanks for your help as I know very, very little about the subject. I have taken three pictures of the handle of the unmarked, Gate Marked # 8 , maybe that will help. One of the top showing the eight, one of the under side and one that is interesting to me of the underside where the handle attaches to the pan. Thanks for your help


I am going to stick with wagner with my limited knowledge of handles. Let me ask this....

On the heat ring, are there notches at 9, 12 and 3 o'clock? If so, that is a "3 notch lodge" and is maybe a little more valuable (10-15 dollars). 3 notches are fairly collectible and some people just love them.


----------



## gbollom

Going to use bzrkâ€™s easy off method to redo a couple. I have a 3rd pan that measures about 13â€ but doesnâ€™t have a brand name like the small one pictured 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider25

On the newer ci that has a rough finish I have polished them with a wire buffing wheel on a 90 degree grinder. They come out nice and smooth then reseason with lard. I have also used a orbital sander on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber

my stuff looks like hell compared to some pictures, here...
but I use all of them...
some old, some gifted, some I bought..
7 ovens of diff sizes
9-10 pans, couple w/lids...
and 2 wash pots...
w/ one getting a crack fixed


----------



## songogetme

Found this in and old house.


----------



## songogetme

Another view.


----------



## hog_down

Thatâ€™s cool!


----------



## kweber

that teapot is a good find...
all the old ones I've seen are cracked apart


----------

